# What would you do in this situation?



## doninva (Jan 2, 2005)

What would you do in this situation?

Okay folks. I just have to ask: how many of you would offer an under age child (minor) alcoholic beverages (or worse, drugs) at an archery shoot? I can’t believe that a mature person would do something as irresponsible as this. As most parents of teenagers know, peer pressure is a very hard thing to handle. In most cases, the child doesn't always make the correct decision even though they have been taught to just walk away. I guess it's because they are a child & don't always make the "adult" decision. They are still in the growing up process. Then again, there are adults that have the same problem.

It recently was brought to my attention that my son has been offered/given beer at some of the shoots he has attended this year, by so called “grown-ups”: some with kids of their own. Keep in mind he’s only 16 & yes, believe it or not, he’s been offered beer (or worse) on several occasions by some of our “fine upstanding archers”. Of course, it never happened when his dad & I have been there. I guess in that instance, it’s not an okay thing to do, only when He’s chaperoned by his older, naive cousin.

I’ve been in & around archery for most of my life. I enjoy it & thought it would be good for our son. I still believe it is good, there are MANY archers that I would trust his life with, but there are a few “bad apples” as there is with anything. Well, I’m here to say that anyone, & I really don’t care who you are, where you are, or what position that you may hold in archery: that it is NOT okay. Believe it or not, It’s actually illegal. Please note: anyone giving my son alcoholic beverages (or anything illegal), rest assured, you will have the police knocking at your door due to you contributing to a minor!

What you want to do with your life is your business, but what you do to my underage son, is MY business.

kiminva

That is what my wife had to say after we found about this happening. This is my take on the situation. I tend to be a trusting person (my wife says I'm naive) and she is probably right. I feel like an idiot that I trusted people, that I thought were good people, just because they shoot archery. I know a lot of good people in archery and have met a lot in the last 35 years. I thought that a lot of these people had kids and would treat other people's kids like they would want theirs treated. I will no longer let my kid go anywhere I can't control who he is with or influenced by. I realize that he could and should have just said " no thanks" and I'm VERY dissapointed in his actions but I'm also REALLY dissapointed in some of my so called fellow archers and EXTREMLY dissapointed in myself for letting this happen. I will probably shoot some this coming year but I promise I will never see archery or the people in archery the same again. I realize there are no places in this world you can let your guard down or be trusting. I have learned my lesson. Don Armstrong(doninva)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I share your feelings about this situation. Kids have enough pressure put on them by their friends, it is a shame to have that situation presented by an adult. Unfortunately people assume that most other people share their views, good or bad.

However, to blame archery for this instance is just as irresposible. The blame lies solely on the adult. If you choose to blame the sport of archery, I would also blame everone that drives the same make of vehicle, or drinks the same brand of soft drink, or wears the same brand of shoes. 

By all means, lay blame where it is due, but don't punish yourself or the rest of us that shoot archery for this incident. The vast majority of us weren't there.


----------



## doninva (Jan 2, 2005)

I was not blaming the sport of archery in any way. I was only pointing out my stupidity for thinking people that shoot archery were somehow better than the general population. As I said, I have met many, many good people in archery and will continue to fellowship with them but will never feel like the archery world is any safer than the mall, game or anywhere else. I am not trying to blame anyone but myself for letting this happen. I would just like to keep someone else from allowing their kids to go somewhere they think is a safe haven and find out it's not. Don


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Having a very young child, I too am very worried about the people I allow him to come in contact with. I agree, don't blame the sport, blame those who think they are better than the law. It wasn't that long ago I was a 16 year old child who would try anything once. I also knew it was wrong, just as I am sure your child does.

Not just as archers, but adults we need to strive to be better than those before us. We can't protect our children from everything but we can send them out into the world knowing right from wrong. All we can hope for after that is that if they do decide to do something they know is wrong, they face the consequences. We must make sure there are consequences. 

On a more personal level, I am truly sorry this happened. Hopefully your child can look back at this situation when he is put in it again and make a better decision.


----------



## kiminva (Mar 13, 2008)

Spoon13, no where in our post did we "blame archery". Only the "bad apples". It would be quite moronic to do so.



> people assume that most other people share their views, good or bad.


 We aren't talking about "views". We are talking about illegal activity.

"


> don't punish yourself or the rest of us that shoot archery for this incident. The vast majority of us weren't there."


Again, I miss your point. We were not "punishing" anyone not involved, just pointing out, once again....illegal activity, in the hopes that those that were there, would gain a little understanding as to what they did was illegal, how it affects people involved & possibly use their heads in the future.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It's sad, but a fact of life today, yes, even in archery circles.. I have seen the results of an underage youth that got ahold of too much at a shoot.. didn't actually see it happening, but I think it left a lasting impression..  

Having raised 2 girls who are both now legal, I'm sure they drank before they were of age, in a few cases, I now for sure.. :chortle: All we could do was to try to teach them morals and to use good judgement, at least they weren't driving those times that I know of.. :lol: :wink: Once they are 'on their own', and relatively unsupervised, it's up to their willpower more than anything, many will experiment, and sadly, some of our peers will look past it and allow it to happen. Some may even contribute, and that is, in fact, illegal in most states that I know of.. :nod:


----------



## kiminva (Mar 13, 2008)

JPrice,

I totally agree with you. I was a teen once, (okay...long....long...ago!:teeth ) & had some tough choices to make myself. Not all were the best ones either! :angel:

Anyone that is in the position of being a role model, (and believe it or not, YES archers... you are looked up to from the young fry in the sport) has the responsibility to behave in a legal manner.

We need to be promoting the "highest standards of sportsmen-like conduct in all phases of archery." For the most part, I believe MOST archers do! 

I'm just really dissapointed in a few. As for our son, he's young & will probably make some of the same mistakes I did, it's just disappointing that I couldn't trust the few people that I thought I could. ukey:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

kiminva said:


> JPrice,
> 
> I totally agree with you. I was a teen once, (okay...long....long...ago!:teeth ) & had some tough choices to make myself. Not all were the best ones either! :angel:
> 
> ...


Trust is to be earned, not freely given. That may sound bad for a Christian to say, but it is what I believe, especially when it comes to my son. I have a very small circle of archer friends right now. I only know how they are responsible for their bow, not their children. Just as you did, I would hope they would never endanger my child. 

Does this have anything to do with the retirement?


----------



## kiminva (Mar 13, 2008)

JPrice said:


> Does this have anything to do with the retirement?


At this time & point, I'm not totally for sure. There's one thing we're trying to teach our son.....you don't give up because you've made a mistake....you learn from it, grow & move ahead. He's too good a shooter, (in my opinion...after all I'm his mom!:teeth to simply give up.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope is well soon enough :smile:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

doninva said:


> What would you do in this situation?


I would publically dress that SOB down to make sure the other archers know what kind of irresponsible scum he is. I would make it loud and in his face. How dare he do that to someone else's child. Let him have it with both barrels (verbally) and in front of the archers you all shoot with. Make sure he and they remember it for a long, long time.

You know your kid better than I do but I would think about having him present to witness it. Shows him your standing up for him and would show him what the other clown's actions lead to, i.e. public humiliation.

Dave


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

doninva said:


> I was not blaming the sport of archery in any way. I was only pointing out my stupidity for thinking people that shoot archery were somehow better than the general population. As I said, I have met many, many good people in archery and will continue to fellowship with them but will never feel like the archery world is any safer than the mall, game or anywhere else. I am not trying to blame anyone but myself for letting this happen. I would just like to keep someone else from allowing their kids to go somewhere they think is a safe haven and find out it's not. Don


My apologies, I did not realize that you had an elevated view of archers. Unfortunately archers are just people and are not exempt from the stupidity and irresponsibility of everyone else.




kiminva said:


> Spoon13, no where in our post did we "blame archery". Only the "bad apples". It would be quite moronic to do so.
> 
> We aren't talking about "views". We are talking about illegal activity.
> 
> "Again, I miss your point. We were not "punishing" anyone not involved, just pointing out, once again....illegal activity, in the hopes that those that were there, would gain a little understanding as to what they did was illegal, how it affects people involved & possibly use their heads in the future.


I know several people that feels as thought it perfectly acceptable to allow thier kids to drink beer as long as it is supervised. It is obvious that the individual you trusted your son with feels the same way. He was holding your son to the same standards that he would hold his own children to. That's what people do. Right or wrong.




doninva said:


> *I will probably shoot some this coming year but I promise I will never see archery or the people in archery the same again.* I realize there are no places in this world you can let your guard down or be trusting. I have learned my lesson. Don Armstrong(doninva)


This is the statement I was referring to in my post. Before I read Don's explanation, this sounds as if you were holding archers and archery responsible. Hence my statements about "punishing" yourselves and archery. If you choose not to shoot it is a shame. Bad apples are just that, and should be thrown out like the rest of the garbage. My concern is that it sounded as if you were gonna forsake the rest of the bag of apples for the one "bad" apple that you found.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Kim and Don,

I have had the pleasure of shooting with your son and I can tell you that he is one of the most well behaved young men that I have ever met his age. I really hate that this type of behavior has happened to him. I am only about 10 years older than he is and I can remember very well looking up to the older archers around me. (but he can outshoot most of them and I couldn't at that point in my archery career) 
This type of situation is very unfortunate. The sad thing is that as each generation comes along over the last century or so, the morals that are passed along have been lost. The ideas of maturity and personal responsibility have been replaced with relativism and selfishness. Everyone thinks that they are the only ones that are right and that everyone else is wrong. There is no sense of community and public awareness, or a realization of consequences for our actions. 
As somone that has a child on the way (due in about 3 months), I can tell you that I will do everything in my power to make sure that he understands each of these concepts and that he has a sense of awareness on how his actions affect both himself and those around him. I don't doubt for a minute as I have observed the way your son behaves and the brief moment that I met Don that you have done the same. It is obvious that you son has been taught "right and wrong". 
However, he is young. I am only 28 and I can remember very well how just a few years ago, I was involved in similar situations. More than likely, we can all remember those same types of situations from our past. I think what seperates us from everyone else is how we deal with those situations. 
I don't think anyone involved would benefit from the involvement of the authorities/police. A criminal record is not something that anyone needs following them around for this type of mistake. The Lord only knows that I have done some things that could have resulted in a criminal record. However, the mature adults involved realized that I didn't need that, but they also realized that I needed to face consequences for my actions. 
Additionally, there is a right way and a wrong way to confront someone with their actions. Maturity and wisdom need to be shown in how you as parents handle the situation. That is the example that needs to be shown to your son. Dave T has a good idea in a public confrontation of the person or persons involved. However, his method lacks maturity, wisdom, and personal restraint. I would bet he is one of those people that makes a scene when his food isn't cooked right at a restaurant, or he goes off at the cell phone place when his bill isn't right. 


Dave T said:


> I would publically dress that SOB down to make sure the other archers know what kind of irresponsible scum he is. I would make it loud and in his face. How dare he do that to someone else's child. Let him have it with both barrels (verbally) and in front of the archers you all shoot with. Make sure he and they remember it for a long, long time.
> 
> You know your kid better than I do but I would think about having him present to witness it. Shows him your standing up for him and would show him what the other clown's actions lead to, i.e. public humiliation.
> 
> Dave


How we handle situations like these define us on the deepest level and shows others that we can exercise some personal restraint. I would make sure to talk to those person's responsible publicly, but do it with maturity, dignity, and respect. Blasting someone with "both barrels" will only create more more hate, anger, and bad blood. 
Just remember, it won't be long at all before this is just water under the bridge. It may seem like a huge deal now, but I believe your son is intelligent enough to learn from this situation.
On a side note, those that know me know that I am not some peace loving hippy tree-hugger. I believe that you need to stand up and fight when necessary. However, I believe that if my Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ was in the same situation, he would handle the situation with love and respect. If we can see each other the same way he see's us, it will change the way we act towards each other.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

3dshooter80 said:


> Kim and Don,
> 
> I have had the pleasure of shooting with your son and I can tell you that he is one of the most well behaved young men that I have ever met his age. I really hate that this type of behavior has happened to him. I am only about 10 years older than he is and I can remember very well looking up to the older archers around me. (but he can outshoot most of them and I couldn't at that point in my archery career)
> This type of situation is very unfortunate. The sad thing is that as each generation comes along over the last century or so, the morals that are passed along have been lost. The ideas of maturity and personal responsibility have been replaced with relativism and selfishness. Everyone thinks that they are the only ones that are right and that everyone else is wrong. There is no sense of community and public awareness, or a realization of consequences for our actions.
> ...



Bravo and well said Chad. Great post.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> I would bet he is one of those people that makes a scene when his food isn't cooked right at a restaurant, or he goes off at the cell phone place when his bill isn't right.


Thanks for the personal insult. Very Christian of you.

No I don't make a scene when a meal is wrong or a bill is incorrect. I will stand up for what I believe is right but I try to do so reasonably. I also see a great difference between a poorly prepared meal, a mistake on a bill and someone criminally influencing a under age child.

Some times taking the high road (I assume that is what you think you are doing) just allows evil to laugh in your face and go on it's way. In my state the actions under discussion are a crime: Contributing to the delinquency of a minor. If it were my son I would not be quiet, meek or forgiving. I would be righteously angry and would respond accordingly.

Dave


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

"Dave T has a good idea in a public confrontation of the person or persons involved. However, his method lacks maturity, wisdom, and personal restraint. "

That would have been a good place to use personal restraint, rather than continue with an insult.

Anyway.....

I'm just curious where this is taking place in VA. I'm new to the sport of field archery, but of the few places I've been, most have less than 12 folks shooting, and that's on a good day. I've never seen alcohol at any of these events. It seems pretty unsafe to me. You might take it up with the folks responsible for the range. I'm sure their insurance doesn't cover accidents due to alcohol. 

I, personally, would be pretty upset and I'm sure I'd have something to say to the "adult". Contributing is contributing and it's illegal in VA, whether or not another parent "thinks" it's ok under their supervison. Break the rule, suffer the consequence. I teach my daughters the rules (laws) and expect them to follow them or else they should expect a consequence. They aren't perfect, noone is, and they've had their fair share of punishment. In this case, punishment would be dealt to 2 parties.

I think I have tolerate too much as it is. I won't turn the other cheek when it comes to the safety of my children. Would you react differently if it was a "daughter" instead of a "son"?


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

You know what Dave T,
I didn't really think about how I phrased that comment towards you as an insult. However, people's initial response usually is the best indicator of their true self. 
With that being said, I apologize for insulting you. However, you are the one that typed what you did about making a scene and going off on someone. If you are embarassed by that, then I am sorry.
The point of my post was not to say that any of what happened to Brandon was okay, only that there is perhaps a better way to deal with the situation.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> You know what Dave T,
> I didn't really think about how I phrased that comment towards you as an insult. However, people's initial response usually is the best indicator of their true self.
> With that being said, I apologize for insulting you. However, you are the one that typed what you did about making a scene and going off on someone. If you are embarassed by that, then I am sorry.
> The point of my post was not to say that any of what happened to Brandon was okay, only that there is perhaps a better way to deal with the situation.


You are continuing with the put downs. If you don't think someone contributing to the delinquency of your child is worth a public confrontation and dressing down, fine. Quit trying to play nice while you continue to call me a jerk. After a career in law enforcement, part of which was as an instructor in the academy, I know how to dress down someone without loosing control. If you can't do that then have someone else handle the difficult things in life for you.

Dave (PCSD Retired)


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

For what it's worth. . .I'm with Dave T on this.

There would be a great deal of restraint already shown in the fact that I didn't kick the living crap out of that person for offering/giving my kid an illegal substance (alcohol or drugs). 

In this instance, a verbal confrontation is justified- I don't know too many parents that wouldn't drop the hammer in this situation.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I said in my original post that a public confrontation was needed. We are simply disagreeing on how to go about it. I have my opinion, you have yours. We don't have to agree, that is what makes this such a great country. 
By the way, thank you for your service in law enforcement.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Guys,
as a parent of now three 20-something boys, a personal friend of some of those posting and having shot with the young man in question several times over the last year or two....

Don and Kim, we've not met and I'm certainly not trying to say what you should do. I think you're on the right track to throw this out for an open forum to discuss amongst us archers, since that seems to be a strong interest for Brandon. 

Your son is one of the nicest, well-mannered, respectful 16 year olds I've been around in awhile. That he's had a lapse of character, to me, suggests he's like most everyone I know. That this happened around adults over 21 without parental supervision.....well, now you know he's human and YOU SHOULD be more involved with who/where/when your son goes.

I have no doubt this will pass with time and if the desire to participate in archery still burns, he will continue to excel and beat us down with authority

On another issue....Guys.....let the pissing contest be done. Let's be respectful of why this thread was started and try to help decent parents do their best to raise a fine, upstanding young man.
Dave Palmer


----------



## doninva (Jan 2, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> now you know he's human and YOU SHOULD be more involved with who/where/when your son goes.
> 
> Dave Palmer


Dave, we have always been INVOLVED with whom he is with and when & where he goes. It's the people we trusted that are part of the issue here. It's just hard to believe a 30 something would have the audacity to offer him hard liquor. :thumbs_do 

oops. I didn't realize I was logged in under don....
Kim


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

doninva said:


> Dave, we have always been INVOLVED with whom he is with and when & where he goes. It's the people we trusted that are part of the issue here. It's just hard to believe a 30 something would have the audacity to offer him hard liquor. :thumbs_do
> 
> oops. I didn't realize I was logged in under don....
> Kim


hi Kim, then what can I say......in my experience, most of the archers Brandon has been around feel he's mature enough to make his own decisions. That there wasn't a Mom/Dad to look over his shoulder that time, that's part of growing up and earning trust. I'd be upset as well. What was done was not right but Brandon has to step up and face the consequences of his actions to learn from this. 

Obviously the adult has responsibility as well but it seems their moral standard is suspect. I bet the persons involved will have more discretion since you and Don have made your feelings known. Unless someone was physically hurt or property damaged I don't think I'd press charges, but that's me, I really don't know all the circumstances. You need to do what you think is right.
God Bless


----------



## kiminva (Mar 13, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> in my experience, most of the archers Brandon has been around feel he's mature enough to make his own decisions. That there wasn't a Mom/Dad to look over his shoulder that time, that's part of growing up and earning trust. I'd be upset as well. What was done was not right but Brandon has to step up and face the consequences of his actions to learn from this.
> Obviously the adult has responsibility as well but it seems their moral standard is suspect. I bet the persons involved will have more discretion since you and Don have made your feelings known. Unless someone was physically hurt or property damaged I don't think I'd press charges, but that's me, I really don't know all the circumstances. You need to do what you think is right.
> God Bless


You may be correct to a certain point about him making his own decisions, however he still is a minor and is definately not mature enough to make the more adult decisions, especially not when the pressure is coming from older adults he looks, or did look up to. 

As for him stepping up, he has. It's past time for the so called adults to step up, but I'm sure they aren't mature enough to. After all, it takes a very immature person to offer/give a minor liquor. I guess some people don't care about the legal issues, apparently they think the law doesn't apply to them. As for morality, these people don't have any in my opinion.


----------



## kiminva (Mar 13, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I'm just curious where this is taking place in VA. I'm new to the sport of field archery, but of the few places I've been, most have less than 12 folks shooting, and that's on a good day. I've never seen alcohol at any of these events. It seems pretty unsafe to me. You might take it up with the folks responsible for the range. I'm sure their insurance doesn't cover accidents due to alcohol.
> 
> I, personally, would be pretty upset and I'm sure I'd have something to say to the "adult". Contributing is contributing and it's illegal in VA, whether or not another parent "thinks" it's ok under their supervison. Break the rule, suffer the consequence. I teach my daughters the rules (laws) and expect them to follow them or else they should expect a consequence. They aren't perfect, noone is, and they've had their fair share of punishment. In this case, punishment would be dealt to 2 parties.
> 
> I think I have tolerate too much as it is. I won't turn the other cheek when it comes to the safety of my children. Would you react differently if it was a "daughter" instead of a "son"?



So far, VA ranges have been great. At least the ones close to where we live :teeth: We know several people @ most of the local ranges & we are members of 2. The problems have come from ranges in other states........
I will say though, most ranges in VA do allow alcohol. You'll see most of the drinking/partying @ week-end tourneys or their annual shoot, etc.(people camping out).

We have a fun time shooting & fellowshipping. Most archers are great people, but like in anything...you'll find someone that thinks the "rules" don't apply to them. 

I hope we can meet @ a shoot next year sometime!
Thanks for your input.


----------



## kiminva (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I hope some eyes have been opened to a problem that definately exists and has for many years. I wish more ranges would post some kind of sign that underage drinking is prohibited. Not to mention, that contributing to a minor is illegal & will not be tolerated.

I want to challenge parents to look around @ their up-coming shoots & take a moment to see what is going on & if you see something inappropriate, please take a stand.

After all, it takes a village to raise a child.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

kiminva said:


> Thanks to everyone for their input. I hope some eyes have been opened to a problem that definately exists and has for many years. I wish more ranges would post some kind of sign that underage drinking is prohibited. Not to mention, that contributing to a minor is illegal & will not be tolerated.
> 
> I want to challenge parents to look around @ their up-coming shoots & take a moment to see what is going on & if you see something inappropriate, please take a stand.
> 
> After all, it takes a village to raise a child.


I'd be willing to contribute a free "NO UNDERAGE DRINKING' decal to any range that will post it in a prominent location. Send me a self-addressed-stamped envelope. PM me for address


----------



## RepinTheAdmiral (Nov 29, 2008)

*underage drinking*

underage drinking does happen and always will happen and i do not think it matters if its at archery shoots or any other sport..


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The young man has to take some responsibility for his actions if he didn't feel coerced, manipulated or intimidated in some way. However, that in NO way eradicates the responsibility of the adult that offered the boy alcohol. If a by-stander was there they should have helped the teenager walk away if that was his desire.

I did more than my share of alcohol abuse when I was less than the legal drinking age which at was 18 at the time. BUT, that was a different time. There is no way I would offer alcohol to a kid now. One of the things I was concerned about with my boys was them being able to do what they thought was right at a fairly young age even when they are or were pressured by others. It's a tight rope to walk but WE must make our children responsible for their actions at an early age.

I don't know all the circumstances but I'd have to question the judgment of the adult that poured the liquor especially if it was more than a sniff. Personally, I wouldn't pour an 18 yr. old a glass of champagne without consulting the parents if I didn't know the parents extremely well.

Please note, I don't mean any of this as criticism of the parents or the kid himself. I hope the kid is fine.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> I'd be willing to contribute a free "NO UNDERAGE DRINKING' decal to any range that will post it in a prominent location. Send me a self-addressed-stamped envelope. PM me for address


I got approval from AT to offer this design if anyone is interested:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Mac,

substitute "Alcoholic Beverages" for "Underage Drinking" and print me one up please.

Thanks,
Tim



Macaholic said:


> I got approval from AT to offer this design if anyone is interested:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> It's sad, but a fact of life today, yes, even in archery circles.. I have seen the results of an underage youth that got ahold of too much at a shoot.. didn't actually see it happening, but I think it left a lasting impression..


 I unfortunately was a witness to the results of this event as well...even worse, the guys that did it to the poor kid, dumped him and left him fend for himself...I never lost respect for sopmeone faster...I didn't know the kid, or the adults, but I'm pretty sure someone addressed it with his parents... 



Macaholic said:


> Your son is one of the nicest, well-mannered, respectful 16 year olds I've been around in awhile. That he's had a lapse of character, to me, suggests he's like most everyone I know. That this happened around adults over 21 without parental supervision.....well, now you know he's human and YOU SHOULD be more involved with who/where/when your son goes.
> 
> I have no doubt this will pass with time and if the desire to participate in archery still burns, he will continue to excel and beat us down with authority


Let me echo Mac's sentiment here, while I haven't met you, I have had the pleasure of meeting and shooting with Brandon and he is a great kid. I am actually quite surprised to learn he is only 16. He sure acts much more mature than that. I suspect that he has learned his lesson from this experience, he's pretty bright...

We've all made that mistake at some point (mine was at a concert)...

I would confront those that provided the alchohol/drugs, but be sure to keep level headed, and be more careful about who you trust...


----------

